# External USB Sound Card



## SPlissken (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi all

Does somebody here use an external USB Sound Card ?
Which one would you recommand ?

Thanks for any answer


----------



## Miedzinjsh (Sep 9, 2009)

Have the same question..waiting for ansvers


----------



## Tarick (Nov 20, 2009)

Bumping.
I'm planning to buy some decent usb audio interface, probably E-MU 0404, but can't find any information about its support in FreeBSD. I don't think that snd_uaudio covers this one.


----------



## barberry (Dec 6, 2009)

I use the Griffin iMIC on my thinkpad running 6.2 to
record with audacity.


----------



## VictorM (Dec 29, 2009)

I got a Bohringer mixer board to work once (about a year ago) for a friend, their cards and professional midi devices should work too.


----------



## Tarick (Jun 22, 2011)

Confirmed working FIIO E7 (portable Amp + DAC), docked into E9 (amp). No recording on E7, but I bought it just to listen the music.


----------

